# حساب حجم الماء في انظمة التبريد المائية



## ابو اسامة63 (11 يونيو 2009)

لحساب حجم الماء في نظام التبريد المائي يتم حساب حجم الماء في المواسير مضافا اليها حجم الماء في المبادل الحراري ووحدات معالجة الهواء او وحدات الملفات المروحية.
لحساب حجم الماء في مواسير النظام يمكن استعمال جدول الاكسل المرفق وادخال اطوال المواسير حسب اقطارها (كما هو في الخلايا ذات اللون الاصفر) للحصول على النتيجة النهائية.
*****الادخال يتم فقط في الخلايا ذات اللون الاصفر


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا برنامج جميل


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس مؤمن عاشور


----------



## الدكة (12 يونيو 2009)

رائع جداً ......... بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa_84 (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 يونيو 2009)

*تعديل هام*

الاخوة الاعزاء
ارجو اعتماد الملف المرفق في هذه المشاركة بدلا من الملف الاول حيث تم تعديل هام عليه
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## jassim78 (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز لمزيد من التقدم


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي جهاد ...


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (12 يونيو 2009)

:78:تسلم يدك على البرنامج ها الزين ............... :78:


----------



## magdygamal_8 (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم جهاد 

وتم تعديل الملف كما طلبت 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## الطموني (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## light man (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الموضوع بسيط و لكنه قيم جدا و يوفر الكثير من الجهد و للصراحة كنت ابحث عنه من بعض الوقت 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير
اود التذكير مرة اخرى بالتعديل وضرورة عدم اعتماد الملف الاول


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 يونيو 2009)

جزيت الجنة أخي الغالي جهااااااااد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (14 يونيو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> جزيت الجنة أخي الغالي جهااااااااد


 جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب خالد


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم . وشكرا


----------



## شريف حسانين محمد (19 يونيو 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


----------



## شريف حسانين محمد (19 يونيو 2009)

*[email protected]*

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


----------



## ahmed_20 (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (20 يونيو 2009)

تحياتي لكم جميعا اخوتي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الغضب الساطع (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.........


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ياهندسة على الملف


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بكم 
اشكر لكم مروركم الكريم والتعليق الطيب


----------



## عمار حسين العبيد (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف الف الف خير وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مهم بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جداً ولكن أود السؤال عن أية جداول تحدد كمية الماء في الأجهزة الطرفية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة عمار، بدران ، احمد
بارك الله بكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 أغسطس 2009)

eng.ahmad82 قال:


> مشكور جداً ولكن أود السؤال عن أية جداول تحدد كمية الماء في الأجهزة الطرفية ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
اخي احمد
كمية الماء والضغوط الضائعة في الاجهزة الطرفية تؤخذ من الكتالوجات الفنية لهذه الاجهزة والصادرة من الشركات الصانعة


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ويبارك في حسناتك والمزيد انشاء الله من التقدم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (30 أغسطس 2009)

أحمد عدنان الشويكي قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ويبارك في حسناتك والمزيد انشاء الله من التقدم


 
بارك الله بك اخي احمد وجزاك خيرا


----------



## خالدة نصرت (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير في هذا الشهر الفضيل


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

خالدة نصرت قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير في هذا الشهر الفضيل


 بارك الله بك اختي خالدة وجزاك كل خير


----------



## spyeng_85 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مسعد البشلاوى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ايها الاخ الفاضل على هذا المجهودالرائع


----------



## yasser2001 (4 يناير 2010)

اللهم ما أرنى الحق حقا وارزقنى أتباعه وأرنى الباطل باطل وأرزقنى أجتنابه اللهم اغفر لولديك


----------



## majdy82 (6 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية...............و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## هشام العمدة (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## fatehy (31 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جعل الله بعدد حروفه وعدد الانتفاع به رحمة لامواتك واموات المسلمين اجمعين , وحسنات تضاف لميزان حسناتك. آمين


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Atatri (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزيت خيرا


----------



## Atatri (31 مايو 2010)

من بعد اذنك مهندس ابو أسامة لو في عندك ملف ل نوع ثاني من المواسير


----------



## aati badri (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## الخزعلي (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا يااصدقائي المبدعين


----------



## issam.alhiti (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك
عصام الهيتي


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا أخ أسامه عن هذا الملف وللحقيقة فأنا جديد على هذا المجال القيم والذي أنوي أن أنتفع به نفعك الله في دينه ودنياه بكل ما يحبه ويرضاه...
أود أن أطرح سؤالا بخصوص الأجهزة الطرفية فمثلا بالنسبة لأي وحدة تبريد مركزي وخصوصا التي تعمل بالأمتصاص فإنها تحتوي على ملفات المياه القادمة من برج التبريد للتبريد على محتويات الشيلر وكذلك توجد ملفات مياه التبريد التي تصل الى الوحدات فهل سيفسر ذلك محتوى الكتالوج المرفق مع المعدة أم أن علي حسابها ... ولقد وجدت في أحد المواقع وجود خزان قيل لي أنه يستخدم في بداية تشغيل المصنع فقط..فهل كمية المياه المحسوبة به تؤخذ أيضا بالإعتبار؟؟
أرجو أن لا أكون قد أطلت على حضرتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kobani81 (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## بُلو (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moataz_99 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ابو اسامة يا طيب
الف شكر والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مالك عوض الشرفي (12 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله زميلنا العزيز ابو اسامة 
اضافة هامة لكل من يعمل في حسابات منظومات التشللرات


----------



## salam1720 (24 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك كل الشكر يا بشمهندس ابواسامه على هذة الهدية وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## Mechnical-Engineer (1 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## م محمد المصرى (1 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور يامهندس ,,,,, ياريت توضح ازاى حسبت Gallons Per foot


----------



## ماهر عطية (2 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (24 نوفمبر 2019)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------

